# 1st Orlando Vacation



## RedDogSD (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, help me do the basic planning for our Orlando vacation in October.  We are Roller Coaster Junkees, but we live in Southern California, so I don't want to repeat everything.

So, here are some thoughts.  Tell me where I am wrong:

We will probably skip Traditional Universal Studios.  We had a pass to the CA version and have been there a dozen times.  It seems to have 75% overlap on rides and tours.  25% new stuff does not justify the price.  We might come in on a hopper pass to quickly ride the 2-3 new rides that we have not been on (see below)

We are DEFINATELY going to Universal IOA.  I went there once on business.  It has my favorite coaster (Hulk) and I know we will have a great time there.  It might be worth getting a 2 day hopper pass and spending 1.5 days here and .5 days to hit a few rides at regular Universal.

As much as the Magic Kingdom is interesting, it just seems too close to Disneyland to me.  We have been Disney Passholders for 10 of the past 20 years and I am basically sick of almost every ride there except for a few thrill rides.  The park is not geared to our age group any longer.  So, I think we will skip the Magic Kingdom.

We are very excited about Epcot Center.  Since the first days of the Disney channel when I was a kid, that place looked exciting.

Since we love Roller Coasters, I think that a day at MGM (at least 1/2 day) would be fun.

We have had passes to the world famous San Diego Zoo and Wild Animal Park for years and just can't imagine that Disney's version of an amimal kingdom is different enough to go there.  Animals are animals and we have seen them all.  

Same with Sea World.  We have been passholders there for years and have seen Shamu, Dolphins, Penguins, Sharks, Birds, Sea lions and otters.  Our Sea World has a roller coaster (Atlantis) and a Motion Simulator (Helicopter ride), so can't imagine spending money to go into Sea World Orlando.

Poke holes in my theories please so that we can plan this trip the best way possible?


----------



## beanie (Jun 15, 2010)

if you like roller coasters then I would check out busch gardens in tampa , about an hr away. also animal kingdom is slowly becoming one of our favorite parks and expedtion everest our favorite ride ,  we also like the mummy at universal , rockn roller coaster and tower of terror at hollywood studios ( not mgm anymore )and of course the classic space mountain .


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 15, 2010)

beanie said:


> if you like roller coasters then I would check out busch gardens in tampa , about an hr away. also animal kingdom is slowly becoming one of our favorite parks and expedtion everest our favorite ride ,  we also like the mummy at universal , rockn roller coaster and tower of terror at hollywood studios ( not mgm anymore )and of course the classic space mountain .



Good advice.  We are thinking about Busch Gardens.  We love the Mummy, but they have that here.  We also have Tower of Terror (Disney's California Adventure), but the Orlando one is better so we will hit Hollywood Studios.  

You did not explain why you liked Animal Kingdom so much?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 15, 2010)

*"We are Roller Coaster Junkees, but we live in Southern California, so I don't want to repeat everything."*

There's a lot that's the same (or similar), but there's a lot of differences between the Disney and Universal parks in CA and FL.

*"We will probably skip Traditional Universal Studios. We had a pass to the CA version and have been there a dozen times. ... We are DEFINATELY going to Universal IOA."*

The two Universal parks in Florida are MUCH bigger.  Compare the prices for passes.  7 day is probably the same as 2 day.  (And you don't have to go for 7 days, but it'll give you more flexibility than a 2 day pass.)  For thrill junkies, Universal is probably better than Disney (and this coming from a huge Disney fan).

*"As much as the Magic Kingdom is interesting, it just seems too close to Disneyland to me. We have been Disney Passholders for 10 of the past 20 years and I am basically sick of almost every ride there except for a few thrill rides. The park is not geared to our age group any longer. So, I think we will skip the Magic Kingdom."*

Although I can't imagine skipping MK, I don't think there are any thrill rides at MK that aren't at DL.  Philharmagic and the Hall of Presidents are both worth seeing IMHO, but certainly aren't thrill rides and I don't think it would be worth it just for those two.  

*"Since we love Roller Coasters, I think that a day at MGM (at least 1/2 day) would be fun."*

Grab a FastPass (You can't do that at DCA!) to Toy Story Mania when you first arrive.  They go quick.  Rock 'n Roller Coaster is definitely something you'll enjoy.  It's fairly similar (in many ways) to California Screamin', except indoors and a little more intense.  I like California Screamin' a little better, but they're both great.  The nerd in me loves linear induction motors.  

*"We have had passes to the world famous San Diego Zoo and Wild Animal Park for years and just can't imagine that Disney's version of an animal kingdom is different enough to go there. Animals are animals and we have seen them all."*

You've totally underestimated Animal Kingdom.  It's a full theme park, not just a zoo or animal park.  There is a safari in it (and I highly recommend it), but that's just part of it.  Expedition Everest and Dinosaur are totally worth going for, if you're a thrill junkie.

*"Same with Sea World."*

If you've seen one Sea World, you've seen them all, IMHO.


----------



## Bee (Jun 15, 2010)

We are not a young family anymore.  My youngest is 19.  We went to Orlando a couple of years ago and enjoyed it much more than I thought we would. We spent most our time in MGM Studios and Epcot.  We like the rollar costers and more adventerous rides. We all had a good time. Try to avoid the most crowded and hottest times. You will find a lot of good information surfing the web.

Have fun,
Bee


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 15, 2010)

*Lots Of Fun At Animal Kingdom.*




MichaelColey said:


> You've totally underestimated Animal Kingdom.  It's a full theme park, not just a zoo or animal park.


The Lion King live musical show is something you won't see at any zoo. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Lion King live musical show is something you won't see at any zoo.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



True.  However, I saw the Lion King on Broadway in New York.  I saw it again in Los Angeles, and it sucked compared to New York, so I am not going to ruin any good memories I have left by seeing it again at the quality level of a Theme Park.  Don't get me wrong....Aladin at Disney's California Adventure is a great show...but it is not Broadway quality.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Grab a FastPass (You can't do that at DCA!) to Toy Story Mania when you first arrive.



What do you mean that you cannot do that at DCA?  Do you only mean Toy Story Mania?  They have Fast Passes at DCA for most of the thrill rides.  



MichaelColey said:


> You've totally underestimated Animal Kingdom.  It's a full theme park, not just a zoo or animal park.  There is a safari in it (and I highly recommend it), but that's just part of it.  Expedition Everest and Dinosaur are totally worth going for, if you're a thrill junkie.



Ok, I checked out what information I could find online about Animal Kingdom.  Expedition Everest seems like a mix between Thunder Mountain and Matterhorn.  THe backwards part is neat, but that is not a world class coaster (I watch all coasters on You Tube to see the 1st person view).

Dinosaur looks fun, but I can tell that it is Indiana Jones with different scenery.  I know...I know...all Theme parks have the same rides.  This is basically true.  Top Gun in Great America is Batman at 6 Flags which is the Silver Bullet at Knotts Berry Farm.  They all copy each other.  That is why The Hulk and the Mummy are my favorite rides so far.  I give credit to Universal.  Their coasters seem different.


----------



## brankatz (Jun 16, 2010)

The best roller coaster in all of the parks is in Seaworld it is the new Manta and if they do not have this one in Calif. park yet I would highly recommend this coaster it is far and above our favorite.  If you are planning on doing the Bush Gardens Park I believe they have a deal on Bush Gardens and Seaworld Combo and would reccomend it just for the Manta at Seaworld.  As for the Bush Gardens coasters in order best to least Montu, Sheikra, Kumba, Gwazi (Lion Side is better than Tiger), Scorpion, Cheetah Chase.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 16, 2010)

BG has the best coasters.  The new one at Seaworld is awesome.  P.S. the Seaworld in Orlando is way bigger, newer, and has more stuff than San Diego.  Plus you can get a two park pass to go to both for not a lot of coin.  Consider going to Discovery Cove (gets you a week long Seaworld pass also).

Expedition Everest is absolutely nothing like either Matterhorn or BTMRR.  It is very fast, dark, disorienting, etc.  Animal Kingdom is a park that shouldn't be missed, but you can do the whole thing in about 8 hours.  

If you've done Tower of Terror before then I wouldn't go to Disney Studios for thrill rides.  They have terrific shows there.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Another vote for Busch Gardens*

I think that your plan is great --- but I definitely would add Busch Gardens for thrill rides. And the park is lovely.

If you have not yet purchased your flight tickets (if flying) you can price compare between flying into Tampa vs. Orlando. Usually, Orlando is cheaper, but not always.

I, too, am a Disney fanatic --- and I don't care for Animal Kingdom, although it is growing on me. I love Expedition Everest, but find Dinosaur ... not special. I would not bother with the additional time to get to the park, walk all the way to EE for one ride. Just not a good use of your time. Unless you are tired of the thrills and need a break. The reason that Animal Kingdom has grown on me is because of the Finding Nemo stage show. I always loved the puppet shows when Jim Henson was still doing them and find this show to be the closest thing since he was lost to this world.

Toy Story Mania is available in either Disneyland or California Adventure (or whatever it is called) --- I haven't been to the parks in California since 1972. But I know that is it there. 

For Epcot, the big differences, for thrill rides, will be Test Track and Mission Space --- you will want the orange version. Soarin' is available at California Adventure --- so you can skip the Soarin' stampede and go straight to Test Track and/or Mission Space. 

Epcot is an amazing place. It is not full of thrill rides (certainly Maelstrom and Three Caballeros would not count as thrill rides), but some of their non-thrill rides are spectacular, as long as you are not expecting a thrill. I really loved the Energy Adventure the first 10 times that I was on it. I still enjoy going on when I have new people with me. I also love the Imagination pavillion. I no longer enjoy the Seas now that it seems to have been taken over by Nemo. YMMV.

Can you give us more information -- general ages, number of days you are expecting to stay?

elaine


Do you know where you will be staying yet? One of the things that Universal (at least used to) offers is a free front of line pass to guests staying on property. Those passes are pretty pricey when obtained at the park, and may make a difference when doing cost comparisons for where you are staying.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> If you've done Tower of Terror before then I wouldn't go to Disney Studios for thrill rides.  They have terrific shows there.



Hmmm, tough call.  I was lucky enough to be at a private party at Disney Studios in 2006 during a business conference.  Unfortunately, we did not have much time for rides.  We rode Tower of Terror and we tried to ride Rockin Roller Coaster, but it broke down right at midnight (that was going to be our last ride), so we missed it.  I really prefer the Tower of Terror in Florida because the Elevator moves around the Hotel.  In California, you only go up and down.



glypnirsgirl said:


> If you have not yet purchased your flight tickets (if flying) you can price compare between flying into Tampa vs. Orlando. Usually, Orlando is cheaper, but not always.



We picked up the flights to Orlando.  $325 from Ontario (our home airport in California) to Orlando (through Houston).  Good price and great timing.  We are taking a red eye on Friday night so that we can work all day, and get to the area early on Saturday morning.  Our TS reservation starts on Friday night so we will have no problem checking in early.



glypnirsgirl said:


> The reason that Animal Kingdom has grown on me is because of the Finding Nemo stage show. I always loved the puppet shows when Jim Henson was still doing them and find this show to be the closest thing since he was lost to this world.



Love Jim Henson but paying money to ride EE and see puppet show is probably not enough to justify it, unless the park hopper makes sense, and the parks are close by.  I will look at it.   



glypnirsgirl said:


> For Epcot, the big differences, for thrill rides, will be Test Track and Mission Space --- you will want the orange version. Soarin' is available at California Adventure --- so you can skip the Soarin' stampede and go straight to Test Track and/or Mission Space.
> 
> Epcot is an amazing place. It is not full of thrill rides (certainly Maelstrom and Three Caballeros would not count as thrill rides), but some of their non-thrill rides are spectacular, as long as you are not expecting a thrill.



No, not looking at Epcot for Thrill rides.  I want to see the International areas and the various exhibits.  I will consider that our "museum" day.




glypnirsgirl said:


> Can you give us more information -- general ages, number of days you are expecting to stay?
> 
> elaine
> 
> ...



2 Adults, mid 30's.  We are flying in on Oct 2nd (early AM) and flying out Oct 9th (mid day).  We have 1 week locked in at Marriott Grande Vista.  We still need to find lodging for the last night, but will worry about that later.  We can easily Priceline it for a night.


Ok, other question.  I hear good things about TourGuideMike and RideMax.  Do I need both, or is one enough?  Hitting all of the right parks and rides at the right time to minimize lines is very important to us.   Every time we go to Disneyland anymore, we are quickly tired of lines and leave after 2-4 hours.  If we are going to be staying at the Parks for 12 hours per day, for 6 straight days, we need to maximize our enjoyment.


----------



## Mike Dee (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been to Orlando many times an plan on going late August.  Here is my take on things:

Universal Studios:  They have a Harry Potter section now so that may influence your decision on how much time to spend there.

Magic Kingdom:  I haven't been there in 4 years, but even if I were there last year, I feel it is worth at least half a day there.  If Disneyland is exactly the same, I gues you could skip it or just cover anything that's different.

Epcot Center:  Love Epcot and I always go for at least one of the nightly fireworks/laser shows.  The only thrill ride there was test track but I don't know if it still there.

MGM:  If you have never been there, you might need at 3/4 of a day to cover it depending on how crowded it is and if they are filming something in one of their studios with audience participation that you decide to attend.  We were there once for a taping of WCW Raw once.  

Wild Animal Park:  I find it boring but usually spend half a day there.  My daughter is now 11 so there may not be much for us to do there.  I thought the safari was corny.  I did like It's a Bugs Life 3D movie but not sure if it is still there.

Sea World: Doesn't thrill me much when it comes to the animal shows as it's all been done before.

Busch Gardens:  Pales in comparison to WDW and Universal.  I like the one in Virgina better.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 16, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> What do you mean that you cannot do that at DCA? Do you only mean Toy Story Mania? They have Fast Passes at DCA for most of the thrill rides.


They don't do FastPasses for Toy Story Mania at DCA, but they do at Hollywood Studios.  That gives you an opportunity to do that one (I know, not a thrill ride) without having to wait 30-60 minutes.



RedDogSD said:


> Expedition Everest seems like a mix between Thunder Mountain and Matterhorn. THe backwards part is neat, but that is not a world class coaster (I watch all coasters on You Tube to see the 1st person view).


I would have to say it's comparable in intensity to Space Mountain.  Matterhorn is jerky and boring.  It's way better than that.  Trust me, you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> They don't do FastPasses for Toy Story Mania at DCA, but they do at Hollywood Studios.  .



Oh, that Toy Story Mania?  We always walk by it at DCA.  It looks like the Buzz Lightyear ride at Disneyland, so we skip it.  Maybe I will try it with a Fastpass, but that ride definately seems geared towards kids.

When I was young, I loved Disneyland.  Now that I am older, my kids love Disneyland.  However, my kids are not coming on this trip, so we will skip a lot of the kiddy things.  We really don't even like going into Disneyland anymore.  It is all about DCA for us.  When we do hit Disneyland, we run in, go on Space Mountain, hit Indiana Jones, Pirates, Haunted Mansion (during Halloween), and we are out.  At DCA, we hit Tower of Terror, California Screaming, Soaring, Water ride (forget the name), Mulholland Madness, get some Tortillas, and we are done again.  

Next time you Florida experts come to Southern California, hit Six Flags Magic Mountain.  They have enough stuff to take a whole day for thrill seekers.  They are never mentioned in the same breath as Disney, Sea World, Knotts or Universal, but it is much more fun.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 16, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Oh, that Toy Story Mania? We always walk by it at DCA. It looks like the Buzz Lightyear ride at Disneyland, so we skip it. Maybe I will try it with a Fastpass, but that ride definately seems geared towards kids.


It's similar, but quite a bit more advanced.

I'm 41 and I haven't outgrown being a kid yet.  I hope I never do.  We went to Disneyland three times last year (in addition to our two week WDW trip) and I had three separate times where I had full day layovers at LAX and guess where I went all three times?  Yep, Disneyland.

Disney can be a lot of fun without the kids!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, its nice to know that some of us can still be kids.....  

Not sure why we got burned out on Disney.  Maybe because we live right next to it.  You, being in Texas, still have to travel to see it.  That is just one theory.


----------



## Mel (Jun 16, 2010)

Your best bet is to visit wdwinfo.com which is the Disney/Orlando equivalent to TUG (they have a sister site for the Universal parks.

You will also be there during two events:

Halloween runs from Sept 14 - Nov 1, though without kids, it might not be relevant.

Epcot's International Food & Wine Festival starts October 1st.  This will be the 15th year.  Well worth planning some extra time at Epcot for this.  There are many extra seminars and dinners that are worth considering, particularly since you will be traveling without kids.


----------



## beanie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mel said:


> You will also be there during two events:
> 
> Halloween runs from Sept 14 - Nov 1, though without kids, it might not be relevant.
> .



actually busch gardens and universal do haloween nights. howl-o-scream and halloween horror nights which are very good .


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 16, 2010)

beanie said:


> actually busch gardens and universal do haloween nights. howl-o-scream and halloween horror nights which are very good .



Crap.  Does that mean that the $150+ tickets we buy for Universal Orlando will not cover night time use?  Here in CA, they kick out all of the Day ticket holder for Knotts Berry Farm at 5pm and then sell new tickets to Knotts Scary Farm which opens at 6pm.  I will be really PO'ed if I have to pay even more just to ride at night.


----------



## bankr63 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Something Different*

If you have some evening time, and haven't yet seen a Cirque du Soleil show, La Nouba in DD is probably worth it.

Saw the show in March, and tho DW and I were disappointed, everyone else walking out was full of "Awesome" and "Incredible" comments.  For us it was kind of like your Lion King thought; we've seen the travelling shows a couple of times and loved them.  I'm not sure if I was expecting more from a permanent installation, or if we're becoming jaded, but it just wasn't as good for us.  So if you are a first timer, crowd survey says... "Awesome".  If you seen Cirque before, keep looking for new adventures.

BTW - my family loves AK far more than the other Disney Parks.  Spent two days there last family trip.  I think the Imagineering that went into that park is the pinnacle of the art - always something of interest to look at, always a shady cover on the lines.  We rode Everest 3 times - not the biggest coaster I've been on, but about as intense as my then 10 and 12 yo's could handle.  Next March we'll start on the bigger coasters at Universal.  Saving BG for another trip when I have them good and hooked on the coaster thrills.

M Ross


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 17, 2010)

*Goodbye MGM Studios.  Hello Hollywood Studios.*




Mike Dee said:


> MGM:  If you have never been there, you might need at 3/4 of a day to cover it depending on how crowded it is and if they are filming something in one of their studios with audience participation that you decide to attend.


For reasons known only to the suits at Walt Disney Inc. (& their lawyers), the Disney World theme park formerly known as _MGM Studios_ is now _Hollywood Studios_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 17, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> For reasons known only to the suits at Walt Disney Inc. (& their lawyers), the Disney World theme park formerly known as _MGM Studios_ is now _Hollywood Studios_.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




I know, but I will still call it MGM.  I also still refer to Pac Bell Park in San Francisco, the Universal Amphitheatre here in Los Angeles and Jack Murphy Stadium in San Diego.  The suits can do what they want.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 17, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> If you have some evening time, and haven't yet seen a Cirque du Soleil show, La Nouba in DD is probably worth it.
> 
> Saw the show in March, and tho DW and I were disappointed, everyone else walking out was full of "Awesome" and "Incredible" comments.  For us it was kind of like your Lion King thought; we've seen the travelling shows a couple of times and loved them.  I'm not sure if I was expecting more from a permanent installation, or if we're becoming jaded, but it just wasn't as good for us.  So if you are a first timer, crowd survey says... "Awesome".  If you seen Cirque before, keep looking for new adventures.
> 
> M Ross



Since Vegas is such a regular spot for us, there are just too many Cirque shows to ever consider seeing them anywhere else.  I think they are running 5 right now.  I saw Mysterre years ago, and enjoyed it, but I don't need to see any more.  I will get dragged to seeing Beatles Love by my G/F.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> For reasons known only to the suits at Walt Disney Inc. (& their lawyers), the Disney World theme park formerly known as _MGM Studios_ is now _Hollywood Studios_.


I'm sure it has something to do with this:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

> Ok, other question.  I hear good things about TourGuideMike and RideMax.  Do I need both, or is one enough?  Hitting all of the right parks and rides at the right time to minimize lines is very important to us.   Every time we go to Disneyland anymore, we are quickly tired of lines and leave after 2-4 hours.  If we are going to be staying at the Parks for 12 hours per day, for 6 straight days, we need to maximize our enjoyment.



I have never used RideMax and cannot speak to it. 

I SWEAR BY TourGuideMike. He will get you to the right Disney Park on the right day of your trip. And teach you out to maximize your fastpass usage and give you great touring plans. Because it is online, he updates for those night time blackouts for the special events. And he will usually have suggestions to avoid the expensive PARKHOPPER option. 

Even during the busiest day of our trip last week, Ian and I had no problems getting on the rides that we wanted. That was largely due to being at the least crowded park for that particular day. As well as being there early, etc.

We tested the TGM recommendations against the Touring Plans put out by Unofficial Guide, and found that his recommendations, when they differed (which was not often, but significant when they did) were more accurate.

I think that he is worth the money just for his LEAST CROWDED PARK guide. The membership is worth the $20 that it costs. It will save you more than that by avoiding the expense of the park hopper passes. 

I find it easier to translate his written information into an Excel Spreadsheet so that I can figure out which of the choices that I want to do on which day. I color code the fonts for his recommendation: green, yellow, red. 

I hope you have a great trip.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> And he will usually have suggestions to avoid the expensive PARKHOPPER option.


Sounds wise.  Not only is it expensive (a little over $50 per person no matter how many days your ticket is), it's a big waste of time and it ruins any opportunity to maximize Fast Passes. It can take up to an hour to get from one park to another (unlike Disneyland). The best Fast Pass strategies involve collecting Fast Passes every two hours (or less) during the day and using them in the late afternoon and evening when the lines are longer. That won't work if you hop around.

I've heard great things about TourGuideMike.

How far in advance does he identify the slowest parks? We book our dining 180 days in advance when we're on the dining plan, and Disney barely has the park hours and Fantasmic schedules posted at that point.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's my sense on the park hopper option.  If you want to go to one park during the day and maximize the rides and then go to another one later at night (especially during extra magic hours), you can get a ton done at both if you are willing to stay at the second one until the park thins out.  When I was at Disney this spring break, Magic Kingdom was open until 3:00 am.  I'm not kidding.  Of course you have no prayer of going to a park at opening the next day.....

P.S. I never buy the park hopper option.  

I do buy the extra waterparks, etc.  For very little extra money you get ten days of waterparks, golf, or disneyquest on a ten day pass.


----------



## Mel (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't say what TourGuideMike says, but the least crowded parks tend to revolve around the schedule of which parks are open early or late to guests staying onsite (extra magic hours).  

The rule of thumb is the park that is open early for onsite guests is the last place you want to be on a given day - because those people are already there, and tend to stay there.  For example, in October, they currently have Epcot scheduled for EMH on tuesday mornings and wednesday evenings, so those would be days to avoid Epcot.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> I do buy the extra waterparks, etc. For very little extra money you get ten days of waterparks, golf, or disneyquest on a ten day pass.


We've done that on our 14 day trips.  Since you can only get 10 days in the parks, we did the water parks and Disney Quest on the other 4.  (You could do 7 and 7, but the price is almost the same and we would MUCH rather be in the parks than the waterparks.)



Mel said:


> I can't say what TourGuideMike says, but the least crowded parks tend to revolve around the schedule of which parks are open early or late to guests staying onsite (extra magic hours).


That's been my experience as well.  The slowest days are usually the day AFTER a park has Extra Magic Hours.  Those who crowded the park for EMH will almost always be at a different park the next day.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Sounds wise.  Not only is it expensive (a little over $50 per person no matter how many days your ticket is), it's a big waste of time and it ruins any opportunity to maximize Fast Passes. It can take up to an hour to get from one park to another (unlike Disneyland). The best Fast Pass strategies involve collecting Fast Passes every two hours (or less) during the day and using them in the late afternoon and evening when the lines are longer. That won't work if you hop around.
> 
> I've heard great things about TourGuideMike.
> 
> How far in advance does he identify the slowest parks? We book our dining 180 days in advance when we're on the dining plan, and Disney barely has the park hours and Fantasmic schedules posted at that point.



I agree that Park Hopping is a waste of time. But pre-TGM, I did it frequently. I would go to the park with EMH for the first 2 hours and then bale. Now, I don't go to the EMH park in the first place.

I would make reservations for some place that I wanted to eat and did not consider which park I would be in that day. I lost a lot of time hopping.

He normally has about a 48 hour delay after the park hours/EMH are announced --- so it depends on when Disney releases their schedule. 

I used to love eating at the various Epcot restaurants, but we no longer due much dining at Disney. We order groceries from wegoshop and cook in the room - most of the time. Now we ride more, eat less. TGM convinced me that it was a bad use of my time --- and for now, it is working for us. I reserve the right to say, enough, back to those days of planning ADRs and being on the phone as soon as I could on the first day that we were eligible.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2010)

We go to Disney for the atmosphere, the fun, and I skip the roller coasters.  

Love touringplans.com.  He has touring plans for people who only like thrill rides, but he concentrates on Disney only.  You might benefit from his advice. 

You are going at a slow time of year, so no worries about time to do the thrill rides, or as my three-year-old granddaughter says, "the crazy rides."  

If you really like only thrill rides, like bigtime roller coasters, and since you are pretty negative on the Disney stuff, you should consider Busch Gardens and maybe the water parks with the big slides.  

Universal Studios Hollywood is completely different from Orlando's.  There are now two roller coasters in the studios, plus Men In Black.  I wouldn't miss Men in Black while in Orlando.  I ride it at least ten times in row, until I get sick from the spinning.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I used to love eating at the various Epcot restaurants, but we no longer due much dining at Disney. We order groceries from wegoshop and cook in the room - most of the time. Now we ride more, eat less. TGM convinced me that it was a bad use of my time --- and for now, it is working for us. I reserve the right to say, enough, back to those days of planning ADRs and being on the phone as soon as I could on the first day that we were eligible.


We've always gone during the Free Dining promotion, which has been an incredible deal.  Staying at a "Value Resort" for two weeks, park tickets, and way more food than any mortal should eat, all for under $2500.  Now that we have an Orlando timeshare, the dining plan is rumored to be downgraded yet again, and our family has grown to not fit in a Value, after this year we'll be eating and staying offsite.


----------



## colamedia (Jun 18, 2010)

October, I know you said no to Magic Kingdom, BUT it is the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween, separate ticket, but you can go in at 4pm while it is still not -themed, and stay for the evening with the themeing.  I normally don’t go to MK, but went last year for the Christmas Party and it was lovely 

Animal Kingdom, Expedition Everest is great, it’s only a lap bar to give you an idea of how intense it is, but it is done well.  Single rider line is really fast. The last few times I’ve gone to AK, I’ve had a couple of days park hopper from an old trip, did AK in the morning, and Hollywood Studios in the afternoon/evening. I’m not sure I’d classify either as a full day park (I've usually ended up going September or November), but I’m not sure I’d consider buying a park hopper for such a short visit either.  Any plans for a future Orlando vacation? Might be worth investing in a non-expiring park hopper? I’ve run out of left over park hoppers now, I’m going to have to decide how to do it all next trip   Toy Story Mania is great fun, amazing technology, not a thrill ride, but mentally thrilling due to the technology. Rock’n’Roller Coaster IS a thrill ride, Space Mountain on steroids.

There is also the Orlando Flex Ticket that covers Sea World, Aquatica, Busch Gardens, Universal Studios, Universal Islands of Adventure; that gives you 14 days park hopping to all of those parks, obviously you won’t use all of it, but I think you could easily park hop Sea World and Universal Studios (the parking also hops), IoA the Harry Potter Forbidden Journey ride has been getting lots of great reviews. Add Spiderman and Hulk and you could probably want to go back to IoA at least a couple of times during your trip. Men In Black is fun (similar to Toy Story Mania without the amazing technology crossed with Buzz Lightyear) and the Rip Ride Rockit IS a THRILL RIDE in capital letters, 17 stories, 65mph, it's big! (that's at Universal Studios) 

Epcot, Mission Space.  Last year I went with friends that hadn’t been to Epcot, I probably wouldn’t have bothered with Epcot that trip.  They were pretty disappointed, had high hopes for Epcot (they were disinterested in all the other parks, though went to the Magic Kingdom Christmas party, under protest, thoroughly enjoyed that and were let down by Epcot) I thought Epcot was looking a bit tired, particularly the international sections, but with the Food and Wine Festival it should be a bit more exciting.

All the parks are MUCH bigger than their LA versions, be prepared for a LOT of walking in comfortable shoes.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 18, 2010)

colamedia said:


> All the parks are MUCH bigger than their LA versions, be prepared for a LOT of walking in comfortable shoes.



Yep, that is because at the time, that Land is Orlando was worthless.  Disney was very smart to buy ALL of the land in the area.  In Anaheim, Disney supposedly was very upset that all of the other Hotel companies and restaurnants were making so much money by undercutting their prices and they were literally, right against the Disneyland property.  As much as I love the Disneyland Hotel, it is pretty pricey compared to other resorts that are just as close.    So, in Orlando, they were smart.  We are staying at Marriott Grande Vista and have no illusions that we are close to the Disney parks.  We are mostly going for the Universal parks anyways.  



rickandcindy23 said:


> Universal Studios Hollywood is completely different from Orlando's.  There are now two roller coasters in the studios, plus Men In Black.  I wouldn't miss Men in Black while in Orlando.  I ride it at least ten times in row, until I get sick from the spinning.



When was the last time you went to Universal Studios Hollywood?  They also have lots of coasters including Reverge of the Mummy, Simpsons ride (formerly Back to the Future) and Jurassic Park.  They also have the Terminator 2 show, the Waterworld Show, Shrek 4D, new King Kong ride, Backdraft show, Studio Tour, Blues Brothers, and a few other things.  We love it there.  It is not that we don't WANT to go to the Main Universal in Orlando, but we would rather spend more time at Islands of Adventure and see things that are brand new to us.  I will get so caught up in Harry Potter that Jennifer will have to drag me out by my ear I am sure.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 18, 2010)

I always bite the bullet and get no expiration, so I can use them forever (or something like that...)



MichaelColey said:


> We've done that on our 14 day trips.  Since you can only get 10 days in the parks, we did the water parks and Disney Quest on the other 4.  (You could do 7 and 7, but the price is almost the same and we would MUCH rather be in the parks than the waterparks.)


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 18, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> I always bite the bullet and get no expiration, so I can use them forever (or something like that...)



Coming from California, Orlando is not going to be a trip that we will take that often, so I probably cannot justify the no-expiration passes.

We want to go to:

Willliamsburg
New York
Boston
Pennsylvania
Seattle
Canada
Texas
South Carolina
Miami
Europe
Etc....

So, this may be the last Orlando trip for awhile.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 23, 2010)

The International Food and Wine Festival will be going on at Epcot while you're there - this is always a lot of fun, and would be really enjoyable with just adults (no little ones complaining about standing around while the adults enjoy various food and wine choices in each of the countries).

We relocated to Georgia from Long Beach about 18 months ago, and like you, had annual passes to Disneyland for 15+ years.  My observations:

I'd skip the Magic Kingdom if you don't have kids with you. IMO, Disneyland is far more charming, and many of the rides that are duplicated are better at Disneyland (Pirates is markedly better at Disneyland - it was my husband's favorite ride there - he refuses to ride it at Magic Kingdom).

Animal Kingdom - the coasters are okay, and the live shows are good, but if you don't have kids with you, you could probably skip it.  Compared to the San Diego Zoo and the Wild Animal Park...well, it just doesn't measure up, on the animal front.

Epcot - skip Soarin' (which is exactly the same as at DCA, but they only call it "Soarin'", not "Soarin' Over California" - figure that one out).  Mission: Space and Test Track are good, but really it's the countries (IMO) that make Epcot a standout.

Hollywood Studios: I agree that Tower of Terror is better in Orlando.  I like Toy Story Mania, but the wait can be absurd (even if you get there right at park opening).  Rock n' Roller Coaster is good, but that's about it on the thrill ride front.

Sea World isn't that different than San Diego, except for the Manta coaster, and the tickets are ridiculously expensive.  I'd probably pass on it.

Busch Gardens is amazing.  Great coasters, nice animal attractions (there's a raised monorail-type thing that goes around an animal enclosure, much like the tram/train thing at Wild Animal Park), and there's just a neat general feel to the place.  I grew up near Tampa so I've been going there since I was a kid, and the park is continually improving and developing new attractions.  Also, Tampa itself is kind of cool - the Ybor City section of town could be fun for adults.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 23, 2010)

CapriciousC said:


> The International Food and Wine Festival will be going on at Epcot while you're there - this is always a lot of fun, and would be really enjoyable with just adults (no little ones complaining about standing around while the adults enjoy various food and wine choices in each of the countries).
> 
> We relocated to Georgia from Long Beach about 18 months ago, and like you, had annual passes to Disneyland for 15+ years.  My observations:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the very well thought out post.  You are the 1st person other than Michael who really knows the CA and FL parks, so your opinions are invaluable.   The Food Festival Sounds FUN!  I love trying new foods.

I forgot to ask this of the locals.  Where is Marriott Grande Vista located related to Universal and Disney (since we will be mostly going there).  Should we get a car, or use shuttles and other services to get around?


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 23, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Thank you so much for the very well thought out post.  You are the 1st person other than Michael who really knows the CA and FL parks, so your opinions are invaluable.   The Food Festival Sounds FUN!  I love trying new foods.
> 
> I forgot to ask this of the locals.  Where is Marriott Grande Vista located related to Universal and Disney (since we will be mostly going there).  Should we get a car, or use shuttles and other services to get around?



You're welcome!  We now have annual passes to Disney World (for the record, the annual pass program in California is sooo much better than the one at Disney World, but I've been informed by a friend's son who works for marketing at Disney in Orlando that this is by design - there are approx. 10,000 annual passholders to the Florida parks, approx. 500,000 annual passholders in California - they work harder to please the Disneyland crowd).  We go to Disney World, on average, every 6 to 8 weeks for 4 to 5 days at a time.  (After years of going to Disneyland about every other weekend, it was too hard for us to quit Disney "cold turkey").  My husband and I have joked that we should write a "comparison" book, although I expect the market for that would be small.

Grande Vista is about halfway between Disney and Universal, give or take.  I would advise getting a car.  I've never used the shuttle service at Grande Vista, but at the end of a long day touring parks, the last thing I want to do is stand around waiting for a shuttle.  Also, if you're planning on going to the grocery store or anything, that could be difficult if you don't have a car.


----------



## brankatz (Jun 23, 2010)

CapriciousC said:


> Sea World isn't that different than San Diego, except for the Manta coaster, and the tickets are ridiculously expensive.  I'd probably pass on it.
> 
> Busch Gardens is amazing.  Great coasters, nice animal attractions (there's a raised monorail-type thing that goes around an animal enclosure, much like the tram/train thing at Wild Animal Park), and there's just a neat general feel to the place.  I grew up near Tampa so I've been going there since I was a kid, and the park is continually improving and developing new attractions.  Also, Tampa itself is kind of cool - the Ybor City section of town could be fun for adults.



If you are going to go to Busch Gardens the difference between a one day pass there and a 2 park pass for Busch Gardens and Sea World is less than $25.00 worth that just for the Manta which IMHO is the best coaster of any of the Orlando or Tampa Parks.  If Red Dog is primarily interested in Roller Coasters I can not see how they could leave Orlando without trying the Manta.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> When was the last time you went to Universal Studios Hollywood?  They also have lots of coasters including Reverge of the Mummy, Simpsons ride (formerly Back to the Future) and Jurassic Park.  They also have the Terminator 2 show, the Waterworld Show, Shrek 4D, new King Kong ride, Backdraft show, Studio Tour, Blues Brothers, and a few other things.  We love it there.  It is not that we don't WANT to go to the Main Universal in Orlando, but we would rather spend more time at Islands of Adventure and see things that are brand new to us.  I will get so caught up in Harry Potter that Jennifer will have to drag me out by my ear I am sure.



The only new thing at Universal Studios Hollywood is the change of Back to the Future to Simpson's, which is also in Orlando, and the Mummy ride, also in Orlando Studios.  We have been to Universal Studios in just the two years.  It doesn't change that much.  If you really love Universal Studios Hollywood, you would also love Orlando's studios.  They took out hte King Kong ride in Orlando and put the Mummy ride in there.  

What is the King Kong ride all about?  Is it the tram ride through the city, as Kong is devastating the place?

There is a brand new coaster in the Studios, just opened last year.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 23, 2010)

brankatz said:


> If you are going to go to Busch Gardens the difference between a one day pass there and a 2 park pass for Busch Gardens and Sea World is less than $25.00 worth that just for the Manta which IMHO is the best coaster of any of the Orlando or Tampa Parks.  If Red Dog is primarily interested in Roller Coasters I can not see how they could leave Orlando without trying the Manta.



That's a good point - I always forget that Sea World is owned by Anheuser Busch.  We were in Orlando in March and I looked at one-day tickets to Sea World and was appalled by the cost.  I swear when I was a kid (which, admittedly, was longer ago than I'd like to admit) it was far more reasonable.  But a 2-day pass could be a good option.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't see us doing a 2 day pass (we don't want to get accomodations in Tampa), but I guess I will consider a 2 park pass.  It depends on the parking.  If we have to move the car and pay for parking at Sea World and then walk in, wait in line, etc to go on Manta.....I can skip it. 

The best coaster in Orlando is the Hulk.  Don't let anyone tell you differently.


----------



## brankatz (Jun 23, 2010)

Red Dog I live in Lakeland Florida and hold passes to Universal and Seaworld and let me tell ya sometimes my wife and I go to Seaworld for a couple of hours just to ride the Manta.  I have also ridden the Hulk many times the Manta is just a way different perspective of a roller coaster.  You are suspended laying flat and the loops instead of looking downward swing you toward the sky it is a different feel than any other coaster I've been on.  Sheikra is OK at Busch Gardens Just way too short.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 23, 2010)

brankatz said:


> Red Dog I live in Lakeland Florida and hold passes to Universal and Seaworld and let me tell ya sometimes my wife and I go to Seaworld for a couple of hours just to ride the Manta.  I have also ridden the Hulk many times the Manta is just a way different perspective of a roller coaster.  You are suspended laying flat and the loops instead of looking downward swing you toward the sky it is a different feel than any other coaster I've been on.  Sheikra is OK at Busch Gardens Just way too short.



Oh, is that what Manta does?  That is the same concept as Tatsu at Six Flags Magic Mountain.  You are suspended from the coaster, and it pulls you up so that you are flying like Superman.  The coolest thing about that coaster is not only the regular loops which have you looking towards the sky, but the REVERSE loop where you go forward, then down and are PULLED back around to be straight up again.  I can't even explain how strange that feels.  

Manta has the same Reverse loop.  They are basically the same ride.  

I use You Tube to compare coasters.  Trust me, MANTA looks FUN!  However, I can ride that here, so not worth paying $25 and dealing with parking.

Here is Manta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld2BbcxWzPk

Here is Tatsu.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od47Tx5pWgg


I wish I could find the Hulk ride here in CA.  The only thing close is California Screaming at Disney's California Adventure, but it only has one basic loop.


----------



## colamedia (Jun 23, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is a brand new coaster in the Studios, just opened last year.


That's Rip Ride Rockit, THRILL RIDE in capital letters, 17 stories, 65mph, it's big! I think it's better than Hulk. 

Grande Vista is relatively close to Sea World, it's closer to Disney than Universal.  You need a car, don't drive up International Drive to get to Universal, it takes forever. You pretty much need a car just to get out of Grande Vista, it is so far back from the road!.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 23, 2010)

CapriciousC said:


> We now have annual passes to Disney World (for the record, the annual pass program in California is sooo much better than the one at Disney World, but I've been informed by a friend's son who works for marketing at Disney in Orlando that this is by design - there are approx. 10,000 annual passholders to the Florida parks, approx. 500,000 annual passholders in California


I'm not sure I trust those numbers.  I've looked around and kind find anything that would confirm or dispute them, but I would expect WDW to be considerably higher than 10k.  Attendance is higher in Florida, and while I would expect a higher percentage of visitors to get annual passes in California (because the incremental price over a multi-day pass is much smaller), I wouldn't expect it to be much higher.  Also, both have very appealing local season pass options.

Somewhere, I saw how many had annual passes to BOTH parks, and I think THAT was in the 10k range.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 24, 2010)

You guys have given us such great information.  This is what I think we are going to do.

Go to                        
Epcot                       
Disney Studios  
Universal IOA                     
Universal Studios

Skip
Magic Kingdom
Sea World
Disney Animal Kingdom (some don't agree with me)


Possibly go to Busch Gardens.  That will be a "What do you want to do today" decision.  

We will rent a car.   We are staying 7 nights at Grande Vista (F-F) and we will need a Hotel room for one night before we fly back on Saturday.  Maybe we will check out early on Friday, drive to Tampa, go to the gardens and get a hotel there so that we can rest during the afternoon and go back to the park at night, and then get up early on Saturday to head back to Orlando airport.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 24, 2010)

This sounds like a great trip! I hope you have a blast.

Given that Ian and I have 3 trips planned to Orlando this year, I ahve picked up some good hints for things to do too.

The Manta looks like a blast!

elaine


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 24, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> This sounds like a great trip! I hope you have a blast.
> 
> Given that Ian and I have 3 trips planned to Orlando this year, I ahve picked up some good hints for things to do too.
> 
> ...



We will.  Now that I have used everyone else's expertise on Florida, maybe someone will one day ask the TUGGERS about the Theme parks in Southern CA.  That is one area that I am an expert in as we have had passes to every single park in the area for the past decade.  Then I can repay what I learned to others.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jun 27, 2010)

brankatz said:


> *The best roller coaster in all of the parks is in Seaworld it is the new Manta* and if they do not have this one in Calif. park yet I would highly recommend this coaster it is far and above our favorite.  If you are planning on doing the Bush Gardens Park I believe they have a deal on Bush Gardens and Seaworld Combo and would reccomend it just for the Manta at Seaworld.  As for the Bush Gardens coasters in order best to least Montu, Sheikra, Kumba, Gwazi (Lion Side is better than Tiger), Scorpion, Cheetah Chase.



I was there last year and while I haven't ridden every roller coaster in the world, the Manta isn't near the top of my list.

The Kracken was a better ride, IMHO.

The Manta was "different" becuause you rode laying down, but it was a short ride and unless you are in the front "rack", you see ground, sky,  and shoe soles.


----------



## Paul005 (Feb 11, 2011)

There are major three theme parks situated in Orlando and these theme parks are filled with action-packed activities for all age groups, so make sure to maximize time with the family experiencing fantastic rides and exploring spectacular sites. Also these theme parks will make it as most remarkable moments of your life.


----------



## tombo (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear OP, I am a coaster fan and I never go to the Magic Kingdom anymore. My kids have never been to Disneyland because when we went to California we went to Magic Mountain and rode numerous awesome coasters. Space Mountain and thunder railroad at MK are both well, yawn. For Disney these are thrill rides, for most parks these are the kiddie coasters. 

Busch Gardens Tampa has the best coasters in the area. Sheikra (dive coaster with straight down drops), Montu (one of my favorites anywhere), Kumba, and 2 or 3 other less intense but fun coasters. 

I thought everyone loved coasters like our family. My son's high school girlfriend came to Florida with us for a week several years ago and we ran to Montu as soon as we got in Busch gardens. As we got off I said time for Sheikra and my wife asked if the young lady was all right and I noticed she was white as a sheet. She ran for the rest room, got sick with my wife helping her and she didn't ride another coaster all day. She was a sweetheart though and walked through the lines with us until time to get on the various coasters and then hit the exits. I asked her why she had said that she loved coasters and she said well I loved Space Mountain, but Montu was sheer terror. Different stroke for different folks.

I also loved Manta at Sea World. You lay on your stomach and the coaster does an inverted loop that pins you on your back with the g's which was a unique loop I have not experienced on any other coaster. The Krakken was good too. The Sea world shows and animals will occupy most of your time but the 2 major coasters make the park worth visiting.  Buy an unlimited visit 14 day pass to both Sea World and Busch Gardens for under $110. You have unlimited admission to both parks for your entire stay. Also you can buy front ofthe line passes at both parks. If you are going during summer I reccommend paying the extra one day. I got off of Manta and rerode 6 consecutive times until I felt queasy, and I never get sick on coasters. I had to go watch some animal shows to recover but I rode Manta 2 more times before I left the park. Both parks (Sea World/Busch Gardens) unlimited 14 days for $109.99. Get unlimited 14 day admission for 3 parks (Aquatica waterpark, Sea World, Busch Gardens) for only $124.99 http://www.seaworld.com/Tickets/Visitors.aspx

Universal IOA 2nd best coasters in the area, although I have not been since Harry Potter opened. If that coaster is as good as I heard then Universal might now get top billing. You can buy unlimited passes to Universal too and spend you whole week rotating between parks.

I have never ridden Everest because Busch Gardens has plenty of animals to see and I don't feel like paying admmission for a zoo (Animal Kingdom) with only one coaster. I also have not ridden the rock and roller coaster because it is the only coaster at that park too. Paying $60 or more admission to ride one coaster is too expensive for my blood unless the coaster was ranked one of the top in the world, and neither of these are. JMHO.


Everything in Orlando is fun, but if you are going for coasters do not miss Busch Gardens, Universal IOA, and 3rd but still worth the trip Sea World.


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad this thread came back to life!  Being from San Diego and planning a trip to Orlando this summer; IMO this is one of the best/most informative threads about Orlando and Roller coasters...

Also, on a side note; I work in the construction industry and have heard that the Sea World San Diego is getting two new rides (some time 2011-2012)!  One not a big deal, (kids ride) but the other is going to be an new coaster and I'm not posative, but I believe/hope it is going to be the same coaster as Manta?

Tombo, that is an amazing deal for Busch Gardens and Seaworld!!  I haven't been to Orlando/Busch Gardens in 10 years, but I know my parents paid alot of money to get in there...


----------



## tombo (Feb 11, 2011)

Dreamer2010 said:


> I'm glad this thread came back to life!  Being from San Diego and planning a trip to Orlando this summer; IMO this is one of the best/most informative threads about Orlando and Roller coasters...
> 
> Also, on a side note; I work in the construction industry and have heard that the Sea World San Diego is getting two new rides (some time 2011-2012)!  One not a big deal, (kids ride) but the other is going to be an new coaster and I'm not posative, but I believe/hope it is going to be the same coaster as Manta?
> 
> Tombo, that is an amazing deal for Busch Gardens and Seaworld!!  I haven't been to Orlando/Busch Gardens in 10 years, but I know my parents paid alot of money to get in there...



$109 is a great price for unlimited access to 2 great parks. Since you are going in the summer you can add Sea World's water Park Aquatica to the unlimited 14 day pass for only $15 more. That gives you 3 parks for $124.99 (I updated this option on my above post). I went to Sea World 2 days, Busch Gardens 2 days, and Aquatica one and a half day on my last orlando trip which breaks down to about $20 a day. Where else can you get such a deal? Plus with unlimited admission you can go back to the room, cool down, eat, and then go back to the resort if you want. You can play at the resort pool one morning, sleep late, go to the park for 4 hours hours and still get your money's worth out of your tickets. Unlimited admission is a great way to visit the parks.

The waterpark is nice and relaxing. There are some fun water slides and a couple of big wave pools with sand beaches. They have some comatsu dolphins that look like small killer whales and some tropical fish in huge aquariums to look at as you ride the lazy river. It is a fun relaxing day or two or 3. If you go in the afternoon the crowds start thinning out and beach chairs and umbrellas are pretty easy to get. Mid day forget it unless you got a chair at opening time.

Please report on the Harry Potter coaster when you get home if you ride it. I am dying to hear about it from a coaster lover. My next trip to Orlando I will ride Harry Potter coaster and hopefully some other parks will have added some more new, exciting rides. No matter what new rides the other parks, add I will go to Busch Gardens for at least one day and ride the coasters.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 12, 2011)

tombo said:


> I also loved Manta at Sea World. You lay on your stomach and the coaster does an inverted loop that pins you on your back with the g's which was a unique loop I have not experienced on any other coaster.


Have you been on X2 at Six Flags Magic Mountain in California?  I'm wondering if the inverted loop on Manta is anything like the one on X2.


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Have you been on X2 at Six Flags Magic Mountain in California?  I'm wondering if the inverted loop on Manta is anything like the one on X2.



That ride sits at the top of my list... My only complaint is (when it first opened havent been in last 2yrs) it had tons of problems!  Hours in line then having 50/50 chance of getting on?


----------



## tombo (Feb 13, 2011)

X2 was not there when I last went to Magic Mountain. Unfortunatelly I haven't ridden X2, so I can't compare. Hopefully I will go back to magic mountain in the future because I loved the park and the many coasters. I look forward to riding X2.  Next time I goto LA I will visit Magic Moutain again because it is my favorite coaster park to date.

My next trip specifically planned around roller coasters will be to Sandusky Ohio. I have never been but it is supposed to be Mecca for roller coaster lovers. I have nothing else that I know of to do in the Sandusky area and there are no timeshares there, but I will eventually bite the bullet and make the pilgrimage.


----------



## Colouredgal (Mar 29, 2011)

*Help needed from locals*

Hi guys, I am south african coming through to Orlando. Want to stay Orange Lake for week, not sure which RCI resort to spend another week at, pls suggest with full names.

Next question, which option of Disney passes should we get to see all parks besides water parks and animal kingdom??

Are online prices better than buying when we get there?

Whats the average price we should be paying?

Thanks


----------

